

Digg loses a third of its visitors in a month - jsankey
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/jun/03/digg-dead-falling-visitors

======
bdickason
They cite one single site for the data - compete.com. If you look at
Quantcast/Alexa, neither reports that same drop.

None of these sites are accurate when used as a sole barometer. Sometimes my
site looks like it has dropped off the face of the earth for a month.. then in
a few weeks it goes right back to normal.

Compare: <http://siteanalytics.compete.com/digg.com/>
<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/digg.com> <http://www.quantcast.com/digg.com>

